# Reinstall all ports after running "pkg remove -f cmake-modules-3.8.2"?



## Aknot (Sep 21, 2017)

Do I need to reinstall all ports that depends on cmake, after running `pkg remove -f cmake-modules-3.8.2` followed by `portmaster devel/cmake`?


----------



## tobik@ (Sep 21, 2017)

No.


----------

